# Add capacitor to stop passenger car flickering



## sknight751 (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a set of Kato passenger cars and I plan to install the lighting kits. I would like to install a capacitor to stop the flickering. Since the lighting kits are " hard" contact parts, how can I install a capacitor?

Does the capacitor need to be in-line? 

Maybe I don't know as much about capacitors as I should?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Are you running DC or DCC?

Are the lights incandescent or LED?

The capacity would be across the Positive and negative
DC line but polarity is important.

Don


----------



## sknight751 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi,

thanks for the reply. I am running DCC. 

I will be using Kato's 11-212 LED light kit.


----------



## sknight751 (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for your info. 

I am running DCC. I will be installing Kato's 11-212 LED light kit.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

That's a tough one! I don't see how they work and can't find much info on them

http://www.newhallstation.com/store/product_info.php/products_id/1063

Here is a you tube video but I didn't watch it.






There must be a bridge rectifier in there somewhere, maybe in the little white clip?


----------



## bhabbott (Sep 28, 2016)

This might help...

http://www.sumidacrossing.org/ModelTrains/ModelTrainDCC/CarInteriorLighting/

The capacitor needs to be wired _across_ the output (DC) side of the bridge rectifier (which hopefully is marked + and -). You must match the polarity of the capacitor to the rectifier. Don't put it across the input side or it will short out the DCC supply, and might even blow up! 

If you can't figure out where to connect the capacitor on the Kato board then it might be easier to add another bridge rectifier between it and the wheels, then wire the capacitor across the DC output of _that_ rectifier ( = input to the Kato board).


----------



## fredbon (Mar 4, 2016)

I experience some flickering, not much. I eliminated most by making sure the contacts on the lights are centered exactly, applying Atlas Conducta Lube on the axles and making sure the track is clean.

Fred


----------

